# is mylar an infared blocker?



## tokinherper (Oct 29, 2014)

ill be setting up two 10x5 mylar tents very soon. should i be concerned about infared detection?


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 29, 2014)

No. Not even a little.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2014)

No.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

If you where you could get a film designed for it.  Technology to see NBA through walls is not very common.


----------

